# fish tumor!?



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

about a week or two ago i noticed my elecric blue ram had a swollen tail ( the part right before the actual fins start) it was a bit pink aswell but i didnt think to much of it. i have been at work a lot lately and havent been paying much attention but today i saw him near the top of the tank and i new it wasnt a good sign. i put him in a seperate bucket now and im noticing that the area has gotten quite a bit worse and was even bleeding a bit. i know this will be hard with out pictures but any ideas im heading out to work


----------

